# 10th SFG (A) welcomes, bids farewell to command sergeants major



## Ravage (Apr 6, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/April/090406-01.html

FORT CARSON, Colo.  (USASOC News Service, April 6, 2009) – The 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) welcomed its new command sergeant major during a change of responsibility ceremony at Strickland Field here April 3.

Command Sgt. Maj. Frank A. Socha took responsibility from Command Sgt. Maj. Charles M. Sekelsky, who is transferring to United States Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School after serving three years as the unit’s 25th top enlisted member.

Having spent 19 of his 29 years of his Special Forces career with 10th SFG (A), Sekelsky called this a bittersweet day because he will depart the unit and never return.  He thanked all the Soldiers and their families under his command for their sacrifice, contributions and selfless service. 

“Whether in Germany, Fort Carson, or on the battlefield, you continually set new standards,” Sekelsky said. “Your efforts have earned our unit recognition with our most senior leaders.  In my tenure as the 10th Group command sergeant major, I’m impressed and proud to say we were all one team and one fight.”

Sekelsky has completed seven tours to Operation Iraqi Freedom as a member of 10th SFG (A), including once as a battalion command sergeant major and three tours as the Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force – Arabian Peninsula command sergeant major. 

Col. Darsie D. Rogers, Jr., 10th SFG(A) commander, praised Sekelsky for his leadership and advice over the year. 

“The list of the Group’s accomplishments under Chuck’s leadership is long and storied,” Rogers said. “But most impressive has been the flawless execution of three major combat rotations to Iraq.  We can honestly state that he has lived the true meaning of the Special Forces motto, ‘Liberate the Oppressed’.”

Socha arrived serving previously as the 2nd Battalion, 10th SFG (A) command sergeant major; familiar with the unit he assumed responsibility.

Beginning his Special Forces career in 1991, Socha has spent the majority of his career with 10th SFG (A) during his career.  Since then, he has also served as an Intelligence Sergeants Course Senior Instructor at the Special Warfare Training Group, Fort Bragg, North Carolina; as well as senior drill instructor for two years at Fort Sill, Oklahoma.

“I’m extremely fortunate and grateful to be selected as for this opportunity,” Socha explained. “I couldn’t ask for anything more and this is exactly where I want to be – continuing to serve with the outstanding Soldiers of this unit.”








> Command Sgt. Maj. Charles M. Sekelsky, outgoing 10th SFG (A) command sergeant major, thanks the Soldiers of his unit for their sacrifice and selfless service during the 10th SFG (A) change of responsibility at Strickland Field , Fort Carson, Colo., April 3. (Photo by SSG Michael R. Noggle)









> Col. Darsie D. Rogers, 10th SFG (A) commander, hands the Relief of Orders to Command Sgt. Maj. Charles M. Sekelsky, outgoing 10th SFG (A) command sergeant major, during the 10th SFG (A) change of responsibility at Strickland Field here April 3. (Photo by SSG Michael R. Noggle)









> Col. Darsie D. Rogers, Jr., 10th SFG (A) commander, hands the Charge of Orders to Command Sgt. Maj. Frank A. Socha, incoming 10th SFG (A) command sergeant major, during the 10th SFG (A) change of responsibility at Strickland Field here April 3. (Photo by SGT Steven Phillips)


----------



## Equalizer (Apr 7, 2009)

Who are those guys in the background with maroon berets, is that 160th Aviation ? 
Fort Carson doesn't have airborne troops do they (other than SF) ?


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 7, 2009)

Those maroon berets you see in the photos are worn by the support soldiers (the mechanics, supply clerks, intel assets, etc) that are assigned to the group.


----------

